# Please Help... In need of story/skit for party



## 4x4_Hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT

Anyone????


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

What about a mad scientist's lab and he/she is making a monster?

I'm assuming you are doing this for kids, right?

A crazy wig, lab coat, lots of weird stuff that could be parts for the monster... and maybe even a monster (someone dressed up) that "comes to life" in the end?


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

*Looking for ideas - Help!*

Not sure what happened to the thread I had on here. Looks like it somehow got removed but I'm pretty certain I didn't break any of the rules.

Anyway.... I'm looking for help finding a skit or short play to act out at our Halloween party next weekend. Anyone got any ideas? We had a witch make a potion one year and that was great. Would like to do something along the lines of having someone rise from the dead (or something like that anyway). Kids will be 6-12 years old. So, nothing toooooo scary.

I would love some help with this. Anyone good at writing a script? Should be 5-10 minutes long.

Thx


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Your thread got moved to the party ideas board. Here is the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../84202-please-help-need-story-skit-party.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup. The thread was shifted into Party as it was a party question. Thought I left a redirect in the general... sorry about that!  There is one there now.

You also can check your post history to track a post you made if you can't find it. Just click on your user name, and a drop down menu has one of the options as "find all posts by xxx" so you can locate specific threads.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I think a Mad Scientist idea would be cool. A funny wig, lab coat, and strobe light and fog machine for effect. Maybe have an Igor with a hunch back. Just picture like a Frankenstein monster. Then the lights could go out and the "Monster" escapes and pops up behind the kids to frighten them. 

If you could make the room as dark as possible and just have the scientist and igor holding a flashlight to their face or something so they are all anyone can see. They could do like miss direction and say something like "OH HE's OVER THERE!" and have something fall in the darkness in the back of the room. "NO HE'S OVER THERE!!!" and have something fall on the other side of the room. 

The the flashlight could go out for a moment and snap the lights back on quick with the Monster behind the kid, and he could like grab them and go like "RAAAAAAAAAAHHH!" or something. It should get a good scream out of them.

I actually like this idea, I might do this myself.


----------

